# Berlinale: Christina Ricci mit Riesen-Ausschnitt



## Stefan102 (18 Feb. 2012)

​
Wow, da lässt aber jemand tief blicken! Gestern fand in Berlin die Pressekonferenz zu Robert Pattinsons (25) neuem Film „Bel Ami“ im Rahmen der Berlinale statt. Neben ihm begrüßte auch seine super süße Kollegin Christina Ricci (31) die begeisterten Fans und Journalisten. Und Christina verzauberte nicht nur mit ihren gewitzten Antworten, sondern auch mit ihrem gewagten Outfit.

Die Schauspielerin, die in dem neuen Streifen eine von Roberts Liebschaften spielt, glänzte in einem atemberaubenden, leuchtend blauen Kleid, das nicht nur ungemein gut zu ihrem blassen Teint und den dunklen Haaren passte. Es setzte auch ihre tolle Figur in Szene und zeigte alles, was Männerherzen glücklich macht. Der Ausschnitt des Dresses gab einen guten Blick auf den tollen Busen der zierlichen Darstellerin frei.

Christina hat auch in „Bel Ami“ schon so gut wie alles gezeigt. Sie und Robert spielten heiße Liebesszenen, bei denen an Nacktheit nicht gespart wurde. Auch wenn sich die 31-Jährige bei diesen aufgrund der Achselhaare, die sie sich für die Rolle wachsen lassen musste, nicht hundertprozentig wohlfühlte, scheint sie nun genau zu wissen, wie sexy sie rüberkommt. Und das sehen wir doch immer wieder gerne.
(Quelle: promiflash)

Die Bilder von Christiana auf der Berlinale findet Ihr natürlich hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/62-berlin...stival-berlinale-palast-febr-17-2012-28x.html


----------



## Little_Lady (18 Feb. 2012)

Oh so riesig das Ding Leute!!!


----------



## Punisher (6 Juni 2012)

very appetittlich


----------

